# GalvBay 'Special'



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jim and his lovely wife, Karen dropped by the ol' double-wide this AM to do a little horse tradin'.. I come out of it with a beautiful mesquite fruit bowl and a sack full of exotic blanks...They went home with a old wore out shrimp trawl that will have them cussing me from here to yonder after they drag it a few times..:rotfl:.... Jim..I hate to admit it but with my 'steel-trap' memory, I already forgot what you told me that slab of beautiful wood wuz.. Please chime in here and let me and the other folks know whut it wuz again... It was the most unusual , beautiful chunk of firewood I ever seen...and...with my usual patience..I couldn't wait to turn something out of it.. Here's another Majestic rollerball from what is, at this point, 'dunno' wood... Really made a spectacular big 'un, though...

Jim...help me out here, Brutha..... ...and muchas gracias..


----------



## TexasJJ (Nov 30, 2006)

WOW, that is a nice piece of wood. Made a great pen.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice looking pen with dunno wood. How about a pic of the bowl also?


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks like Texas Ebony to me,,,,,,whatever it is it sure made a nice pen.

dick


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW, beautiful pen.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

At first I though Texas Ebony, but now I'm thinking Mexican Ebony. A Majestic wood if ever there was one.
You did it justice Jim.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Mexican Ebony is my guess as well LOL The top cap is stunning, the whole pen is great but that cap...WOW


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice looking pen Tortuga.


FishBone


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wuz just talking to Jim about something else and he refreshed my memory..LOL... He said the wood is Texas Persimmon.. said he got it from a buddy down in the valley..

Thinking about it..he's probably dead on.. That stuff was harder than any wood I ever fooled with.. It was hell running that stuff thru the bandsaw.. wandered all over the place even with fence and slide in place.. Come to think of it, that would make sense, since persimmon was the wood of choice in old golf club drivers..just because of it's hardness...

Just an FYI....:spineyes:


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes that very well could be Texas Persimmon even tho most is not light and dark grain,its usually more like the lighter portion of that pictured but I have seen this two color grain before.

dick


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow!! That is some Pen Tortuga!! Great work as usual Mate!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Ding Dong* Jimbo...that pen is incredible!!! I had no idea what that stuff would look like finished...very, very nice! I picked that chunk up down in Kingsville at Nave's Mesquite sawmill. Wendy told me it was a part of a Texas Persimmon burl cap. I figured it would have some nice grain but nothing like that...simply awesome. 
Karen and I always enjoy the visit at your 'double-wide'. Your little shop has turned into a industrial pen manufacturing facility! You got it covered no doubt!! 8*)
Thanks again for the 'horse trading'. You may be right....if your ears start to burn this weekend it's because we are trying out that trawl! I'll keep you posted...jg


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Nice looking pen with dunno wood. How about a pic of the bowl also?


Here ya go, Slip...GB's work at some of it's finest.. Beautiful mesquite...Pen is for size reference...and keep in mind that this pen is about 7-8" long...lol..


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a nice looking bowl and pen. Is that eastern persimmon or Mexican persimmon?
http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/showimage/63451/


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

thats awesome!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great looking pen Jim - love that grain. GB - is that the bowl you were gluing up 6-8 months ago when I came by - whatever, it looks great.

Dragging a shrimp trawl ain't so bad. I had one until Ike took my buddy's place away and the net with it. It's expensive work - ride and drink beer for an hour - work your butt off for 10 minutes. Ride and drink beer for an hour - you get the picture.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That's my first (last?) attempt at some segmented work. Not sure if I like the glue up time for those or not. I'd rather chuck up a big 'ol chunk of solid stuff and go from there. 
That pen is fantastic looking! You can bet I'll be digging around that wood pile again the next trip down south. I'll give everyone a shrimping report when we get back. If you see that orange helo (CG) flying around...he may be looking for us! lol
gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice. I like the segmented bowl. Never did any segments either and not sure I have the patience to attempt one myself. That pen does look fantastic.

GB, good luck on the shrimp net. I had one multiple years ago and never used it due to the cost of the license and mess to pull one. Decided it just wasn't worth the trouble.


----------

